# King Of Obsolete Has Arrived



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

wow what a site, a fellow in australia emailed me a link to here. we plow a lot of snow in the great white north and we do it by miles on the cat trains. we run vee plows but i have one cat named the CURSE OF REVERSE with an angle blade. so i'll try a picture, if not check my website out at.

www.kingofobsolete.ca

www.cattraintours.ca

thansk


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Its about time you got here king. Or is that just the story of your life????? 

If you guys want to hear some crazy stories from an canadian thats about as far off his rocker as you can get. This is the guy.  

Oh you can get him to give you about anything for a can of cheese wiz. Heck I bet he would give you one of his cats for a case of cheese wiz. LOL


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

yes finally here, last to know i guess LOL

here to keep you business with some of my pictures of plowing snow click on.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/CAT_TRAIN_NEWSLETTERS_WEBPAGE.htm

and here is KOMMUNIST KAT with a 1928 shovel nose vee plow.

thansk


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

thats some cool s**t you have there...


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, i do what i can with what i got, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

here is a better picture of the 1928 shovel nose plow. we were out doing some tests around the yard today and that plow is heavy when full of snow, LOL

thansk


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Spent about 45 minutes at the "Kingdom" Sunday, pretty interesting.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk come back anytime and enjoy LIFE in the KINGDOM.

thansk


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice IRON.. I spent about an hour or more there last night looking around very interesting


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

*King*

 , yeah bet i spent couple hours reading all the stories off your site King, cool stuff,, i use to be a cat skinner i ran a D4 for many years, summer time only parked it in winter,, i know those babies will slide side ways on you , ha their just like having mega sets of ice skates going side ways down a hill, ha on frozen ground especially, they pick up speed, wont stop till ya hit a stump or a tree, just gotta hold on and ride em out, ha i enjoy your site, keep up the good pics and info


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey KoO,

Whats "Duals Rule" in reference to?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

here is the story of DUALS RULE

CAT TRAIN NEWSLETTER ISSUE 23

MAY 2004

DUALS RULE

Ok, you guys are trying to figure out this title for the CAT TRAIN NEWSLETTER but it is very simple. I have been in Computerland on a few web pages with this fellow from Oregon, USA who has a International TD-14. The International TD-14 was not a very popular winter freighting cat compared to the International TD-18. When one looks through all the pictures that the old freighters have, the International TD-18 is easy to spot with Dual exhaust stacks because of it being a six cylinder with two cylinder heads. The International TD-14 in the old pictures is very hard to tell from a International TD-9 because they look the same and only had single exhaust stacks. So to keep the readers of the CAT TRAIN NEWSLETTER who only get to see the printed version by mail informed of what goes on in Computerland. I have decided to tell them in this issue how the DUALS RULE came about and about the Crunch Family in Oregon, USA.

When I bought the fancy dell computer over a year ago, I searched the internet for a place to talk (in computerland, we type everything) International Crawlers or Cats, but there was not a place. So in December, 2003 this fellow from Oregon USA had been in touch with me about his International TD-14. We decided to go to the Red Power web page which is the International Harvester Web Page and talk (type) International Crawlers or Cats. We hit the web page and it was dead, we were the only ones with cats on the web page. So to keep the talk (typing) or topic going we started joking around about each others lifestyles and family. Now this is where it gets interesting because in computerland no one uses their real name for fear of junk mail. So this fellow's nickname is CAPTAIN CRUNCH like mine is the KING OF OBSOLETE.

In Captain Crunch's case he has a wife and kids, so they all need handles too. The KING OF OBSOLETE got to name the family, the oldest son was given the handle Little Crunch, the daughter is Crunchette, youngest son is Littlest Crunch and even the dog is Bow Wow Crunch. The best of all is his wife who was known as Mama Crunch but didn't like that so we changed it to Lady Crunch. Which I don't understand why she is upset, might have something to do with buying cat parts with Lady Crunch's Visa. Another reason why I don't think Lady Crunch likes me is because her husband is on the computer talking (typing) every night where he could be on the couch cuddling with her. I hope she doesn't accuse me of being the "other woman", that will not go over very well in the great white north where men are men and moose are nervous. For some reason she didn't like the other choices that were offered like Thirsty Lady, Lady Thirsty all in tribute to the International TD-14 named Thirsty. The International TD-14 named Thirsty which Captain Crunch explains how its named from all the water that went in the rad, "because it was Thirsty". I think more like all the money that went into the repairs and restoration of the machine, because it was Thirsty for the US dollar, worth twice as much in Canada.

This is the International TD-14 better known as THIRSTY with Littlest Crunch sitting on the track. Note the lack of hair, all the Crunch kids have no hair. This is because the kids live in fear of being sent to the great white north to spend time on the Cat Trains. So Lady Crunch can't send them to visit the KING OF OBSOLETE because they will freeze to death.

Now that I have someone to talk (type) back and forth with over anything related to International Crawlers or Cats. We are ready to take on the world via computers and a two hour time zone difference. So we start talking (typing) and teasing each other about our cats and I always point out that I have never seen a International TD-14 cat. I'm the KING OF OBSOLETE and I own everything that is obsolete or know something about it. I tease Captain Crunch how the International TD-14 was not a good winter freighting cat. The only picture I have of a International TD-14 on the old Cat Trains is one which the cat is sitting in six feet of frozen water. Point proven, I say to him all the time. To go winter freighting one needs the International TD-18 with the DUAL STACKS. It was the most popular winter freighting cat made by International next to the TD-9. The International TD-18 was the freighting cat of choice by Patricia Transport on the Lynn Lake, Mb-Sherridon, MB haul which was moving the complete town. So to keep the life and excitement on the web pages going, we bicker over which is better, the KING OF OBSOLETE is for DUALS RULE and Captain Crunch is SINGLES COOL. The fun has begun, which is really exciting with sayings like SCHOOLBOY'S DREAM-DUALS RULE, it worked for Tool Time Tim, more power-DUALS RULE.

Then the unthinkable happened, Little Crunch starts emailing the KING OF OBSOLETE from his school computer. It was terrible having at teenager telling me SINGLES COOL in all his emails. So to put a stop to that junk mail on SINGLES COOL, I sent him a picture of Miss Piggy from the Muppet Show posing for Playboy. Well the annoying emails with the SINGLES COOL stopped, I guess the school has strict rules on pigs showing their breasts. All joking aside, I still email Little Crunch to keep him on his young toes and try and convert him over to DUALS.

To check us out go to www.redpowermagazine.com , click on new forum, click on IH Construction Equipment. This should bring up the bulletin board where you can enjoy the KING OF OBSOLETE and Captain Crunch and family.

Thansk


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Explain Kommunist Kat more. Just what make is it? It bears a strong resemblence behind that big blade to the IH TD series. If it is of Communist origin that shouldn't be a big surprise since the Chinese built IH K/KB Commie copies for years and the USSR copied Packard car designs forever and blatantly copied the B-29.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, here is the story on KOMMUNIST KAT and where i found him. all my cats have names to tell them apart.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/TD_6_INTERNATIONAL_CRAWLER_KK_webpage.htm

also you can see the FAMOUS BLACK CAT and his homemade vee plow.

thansk


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey king, that;s a great wesite. i wish you would put more up about the linn tractors. I like the old dozers but those linns are like nothing I've ever seen.

I spent a ton of time on your sites, I can only dream of such snow. 

Thanks for sharing your adventures and knowledge with all of us. -Phillip


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

*King of the Great White North (& Obsolete)*

KoO,
Just perused your site. Fantastic stuff. Beautiful area. Wifey got the chills just looking at the pix. Makes me want to go ice fishing.

Super rolling museum you have there. Fascinating.

What is the scoop with the government not letting you recycle?

I'll be back soon. Great stories etc. Will be ordering my fridge magnet soon.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk guys, it is the town that put me out of the recycling business, i sit on government comminttees that look at getting scrap out of the north. it is a very backwards town, LOL

glad you enjoyed the website, i enjoy meeting people from all over the world.

here is a picture of the td-6 known as the CURSE OF REVERSE angle plowing snow at xmas. it has not stopped snowing since then, LOL

thansk


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

*Southern Belle*

KoO,
I read the story of Southern Belle's illness and I hope all is well with her. I did not see anything after the 10/05 posting about her. Please let me know how she is. I have friends in Nova Scotia with similar horror stories about the Canadian health care system for those in rural areas (travelling 4 hours for an MRI and x-ray).

I also e-mailed you from the Boston area (Ed & Patty). Let me know if you received my e-mail. Thansk!:salute:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, will be getting caught up on the emails tonight, thansk

southern belle is holding her own and they still don't know what is the matter with her. but she was outside taking picture of us plowing with the td-6 known KOMMUNIST KAT. she rode on the back of the ski-doo while mark drove to get this picture.

thansk


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad to hear she's better. Sounds strange; after all that, no diagnosis. Food poisoning? I had a buddy who's legs were paralyzed temporarily from eating tainted raw oysters. Scared the crap out of him.

Looks like you all got some snow. Hopefully we'll scratch out a couple of inches tomorrow in New England.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, we did a little welding on the vee plow today because i have 12 kms of bush road to open up for the diamond drills to get in. so here is a picture at the at the great white north service truck (welding sleigh).

http://www.rareearthmetals.net/prop-edenlake.html

thansk


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What has the temperature been lately? 
Has your winter been warmer or avg for this year?

And keep the pics of the old iron working in the snow coming..


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, yes it has been very warm here this winter, the weatherman is so way out in left field that he will most likely get a raise and a promotion. LOL

here is the little cat in the shop. i need to do a little service to it before i start plowing, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we did some serious plowing to day, click on and enjoy.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/eden_lake_road_break_2006_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice!! looks peace full.
I bet you don't get to meany cars pulling out in front of you? lol


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

yes it is very relaxing up here in the bush. we were out today plowing up the creek and such.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/eden_lake_road_break_2006_PART_2_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

KoO,
You mentioned using a propane heater to heat up the Cat. Do you ever use your truck to do it? I was running a skidder for a while and we used to take and cut the heater hoses out and install longer ones with hydraulic quick couplers on them. When they are connected on the truck everything works normal. When you connect to fittings on the block(or install on heater lines) that allowed the warm h2o from the truck to circulate through the cold block on the skidder and warm it up that way. Sure beats buying & lugging around propane bottles and heaters etc.......:waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, i posted a picture of the propane hockey stick heater i use on all my cats. also i have the quick coupler set up on some of the equipment too.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/eden_lake_road_break_2006_PART_3_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

*sump pump*

KoO,
Is the sump pump you used to make ice a 12v DC pump? Do you have an inverter in Chromeless or can the cat generate power?

Looks friggin' cold. What temp are you getting down to at night? Plenty of ice for the Crown Royal. 50 degrees Fahrenheit in Boston today

GO STEELERS


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

the pump is 120 and we have a generator for it. the generator doesn't use much gas plus it has other uses too. we got across that creek and on to the big one which was more fun. so click on and see the road break finished. the KOMMUNIST KAT plowed 65 kms with the going back and forth to get rid of all the snow.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/eden_lake_road_break_2006_PART_4_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------

